# **PRICE REDUCED **- PE BOOKS FOR SALE - CIVIL ENGINEERING, Passed the PE in October - Selling some of the books



## nam100z (Feb 12, 2010)

I just reduced the price even more for quick sale:

1. Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam, 10th Edition (Hardcover)

Author: Michael R. Lindeburg

Publisher: Professional Publication, Inc

Condition: Excellent

$.95.00 plus shipping

2. Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the

Civil Engineering Reference Manual by Michael R. Lindeburg PE

Condition: Excellent

$20 plus shipping

3. Civil PE Sample Examination (Paperback)

Author: Michael R. Lindeburg

Publisher: Professional Publication, Inc

Condition: Excellent

$30.00 plus shipping

4. Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (Paperback)

Author: Michael R. Lindeburg

Publisher: Professional Publication, Inc

Condition: Excellent

$30.00 plus shipping

5. PE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions (Paperback)

Publisher: NCEES

Condition: Fair - Notes and marks

$25.00 plus shipping

If purchase all together $200.00 plus shipping I will also add as a bonus the "PE Exam Flash Cards" free of charge.（shipping by US Postal Service Parcel Post).

Email me at [email protected] if interested!


----------

